# Time-lapse: cúmulo com incêndio por baixo



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 18:08)

Time-lapse ainda quentinho .

Por baixo, podem ver o fumo proveniente do incêndio florestal no Sabugal.

Reparem que a meio, sobe uma "onda" de fumo e a nuvem parece "explodir" para cima .

Peço desculpa pela qualidade só final reparei como tinha a máquina .
Mesmo assim, espero que gostem .


----------



## Minho (30 Ago 2009 às 18:41)

Muito bem apanhado: um Pirocumulus 

Essa "explosão" que se vê é o momento em que as nuvens que vão em ascensão conseguem superar o cap ou a zona de inversão térmica e atingim o nível de convecção livre (Level of free convection - LFC)


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 18:48)

Minho disse:


> Muito bem apanhado: um Pirocumulus
> 
> Essa "explosão" que se vê é o momento em que as nuvens que vão em ascensão conseguem superar o cap ou a zona de inversão térmica e atingim o nível de convecção livre (Level of free convection - LFC)



Uau .

Quando a nuvem vai desaparecer então?
O fumo continua e ela ainda lá está .


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 19:18)

Mais um foto:


----------



## Mjhb (30 Ago 2009 às 19:43)

Hoje  aqui esteve um óptimos dia para time-lapse´s...

Tive num certo momento uma cumulus humilis, uma congestus e uma pyrocumulus muito próximas.
Com o desenvolvimento do incêndio, a pyrocumulus foi evoluindo, assim como as outras 2.

Eis que passado cerca d 15/20min, juntam-se a 3 e  formam uma cumulunimbus...

Espectacular!!!

Pena que a minha máquina fotográfica não esteja lá muito boa, mas também há-de chegar o dia em que foi ter uma nova...

Quando a tiver vou fazer bastantes time-lapse´s, uma vez que cá em Viseu as nuvens parece que têm um escanto especial, e evoluem muito mais e muito mais depressa...


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 19:54)

Mais uma foto . Como é a primeira que vejo estou todo contente .


----------



## Fil (30 Ago 2009 às 20:16)

Ficou excelente! 

Pena o incêndio.


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2009 às 20:58)

Bem apanhado, Dave! 
Pelas imagens de satélite, parece ter sido ali (no ponto a vermelho), o lugar onde ocorreu o pirocumulus.






De destacar ainda o grande número de incêndios na região norte, e o evidente avançar do ar fresco, do litoral para o interior, com o avançar do fim da tarde.


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 21:59)

AnDré disse:


> Bem apanhado, Dave!
> Pelas imagens de satélite, parece ter sido ali (no ponto a vermelho), o lugar onde ocorreu o pirocumulus.



Exacto. É nesse local mesmo.

Ainda deflagra este incêndio e está bem grande.
Tenho estado a vê-lo com o telescópio e as chamas são enormes.
Já ardeu uma serra e agora está no meio da serra por arder e da serra ardida, por isso perdi o contacto visual.

Espero que quando acordar já não haja incêndio.
Este já está activo desde as 16h, mas foi originado por um reacendimento, o que significa que está activo desde as 0:51 .


Desejo a melhor sorte aos bombeiros!


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Ago 2009 às 23:26)

Boas

Bem apanhado, filmado e editado  

Abraços


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2009 às 23:31)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Bem apanhado, filmado e editado
> 
> Abraços



Podia estar melhor , mas fica a próxima.

Nunca tinha visto, ou pelo menos reparado nisto, mas para a próxima já estarei mais atento.

Abraço


----------



## vitamos (31 Ago 2009 às 09:22)

Muito bom registo


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2009 às 10:20)

Grande registo *Dave*


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2009 às 12:45)

Obrigado .


----------



## Rog (1 Set 2009 às 09:28)

Bem apanhado, bom video


----------

